# Looking For English Speaking friends



## Bubs5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey all,
I am moving to Heraklion in couple of weeks from Cambridge, UK and would love to meet new friends, anyone who speaks English really as I don't speak any Greek (yet!!). Also, could someone advise me on how easily English groceries might be available in Heraklion (is there an equivalent of Tesco in Heraklion?)...would love to meet up for a cuppa or a glass of vino..Cheers!


----------

